# Maximaler Ram?



## ray2mi (11. April 2008)

Hallo
Ich habe das m2ne sli und da passen bis zu 8gb Ram drauf. Ich möchte auf 4Gb aufstocken. Doch habe ich gehört das man ab irgendeiner Ramzahl ein Windows mit 64bit braucht. Brauche ich das bei 4gb schon?
Und brauche ich einen Speicher mit 240 Pins?
Danke


----------



## Matze (11. April 2008)

In einem 32 Bit-System sind (theoretisch) bis zu 4 GB maximal addresierbar. Bei Windows XP 32-Bit Systembedingt allerdings nur so 3,5 GB.
Für mehr Arbeitsspeicher brauchst du ein 64-Bit-System.


----------



## ArtificialPro (11. April 2008)

4GB kannste rauf packen..... jedoch erkennt Windows Xp 32Bit nicht die ganzen 4GB RAM. Bei mir sinds 3,25GB die erkannt werden.

Welches Windows hast du? Ob 240 Pins von Nöten sind weiß ich nicht, aber da du wohl wahrscheinlich eh einen 800MH/z DDR2 RAM kaufen wirst, wird das schon klappen.

MfG AP


----------



## ray2mi (11. April 2008)

ja und das ist meine nexte Frage. Ich habe Windows XP Pro aber fragt mich bitte nicht nach Verpackung und Handbuch, ich habe keine Ahnung wo ich das Zeug hinhabe. Wie bekomme ich raus ob ich ne 32 oder ne 64 bit Version habe.


----------



## Matze (11. April 2008)

Wenn es eine 64 Bit Version ist steht glaub ich am Bootlogo 64- Bit Edttion.
Ansonsten:
Start --> Ausführen --> winver   Wenn es kein Wow6432Node gibt, hast du die 32-Bit Version


----------



## chmee (11. April 2008)

Drück einfach mal [WindowsTaste]+[PauseUntbr]. Wenn es ein 64Bit-System ist, würde es dort stehen, aber gehe davon aus, dass es das nicht ist, ein 64Bit-XP ist aussergewöhnlich und wird mit Bedacht gewählt und installiert.

"Winver" kannte ich noch nicht, toll..

mfg chmee


----------



## Laudian (11. April 2008)

ansonsten reicht Systemsteuerung /System auch aus ...  da steht die komplette Windowsversion auch ...


----------



## Raubkopierer (11. April 2008)

Kleine Anmerkung: Auch unter 32Bit Systemen sind bis zu 64GiB Ram möglich unter der Nutzung von PAE (physical address extension). Diese Erweiterung muss von der CPU und vom Betriebssystem untersützt werden (Nur die Server-Editionen von Windows verfügen über dieses Feature).

Ob du nun Ram mit 184, 200 oder 240 Pins auch immer braucht hängt von deiner Hardware ab. In der Regel sollte es aber 184er DDR bzw. DDR2 Ram sein. Notebooks verwenden Dimms mit 200 bzw. 240 Pins.


----------



## ray2mi (12. April 2008)

ja ich weiß nur nicht wo das steht mit den pins. Ich habe nen m2n e sli aber auf den Infoseiten steht immer nur wieviel Speicher die brauchen und nicht was für welchen. Hat einer einen Plan?


----------



## chmee (12. April 2008)

Das m2ne wird definitiv DDR2 aufnehmen. Siehe Asus-Seite - DDR2-800

mfg chmee


----------



## ray2mi (13. April 2008)

he erstmal danke für eure Antworten ihr habt mir bis jetzt ziemlich geholfen.
Ich habe mir da mal einen bei ebay heraus gesucht.

was meint ihr zu diesem Ding

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=150234098177&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=005


----------



## chmee (14. April 2008)

Schau bitte im Handbuch nach, welche RAM-Firmen unterstützt werden, ich kenne es von meinem P5N zu gut, dass bestimmte Produkte einfach nicht stabil liefen.

mfg chmee


----------

